# Finally time for sugar free bread and butter pickles and pickled peppers



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2019)

Finally the local Amish stand I frequent has an abundance of pickle cukes and hot banana peppers. I love doing refrigerator bread and butter pickles and with leftover brine I do sweet hot pickled peppers.






Cukes cut and brining with salt on them. A bunch of cut up candy onions from the Amish market. Man they are very sweet this year. I let these set for about an hour before rinsing the cukes.





Rinsed the cukes and now they are soaking in the hot vinegar solution for about an hour






I did a couple batches, here is todays, did about this many Sunday as well. Packed and headed to the frig.






Some of the hot banana peppers. Man they are pretty spicy for banana. I wear gloves to cut and partially seed them.





I actually boil the peppers in the brine until they soften prior to packing them up.






A few of the peppers packed up. Did about double this again yesterday. I am fully addicted to these peppers as are most of my friends. They go as fast as I can make them lol. I am going to do another at least bushel of peppers worth this weekend with the abundance of leftover pickling  solution I have.






This is the basic recipe I use. I sometimes use all Splenda instead of the Golden Lankanto Monkfruit. You can sub sugar for Splenda and Brown sugar for the Golden Lankanto if you want. We are a keto clan LOL so everything I do is no sugar added. To this recipe I also add a very healthy slug of pre mixed pickling spice. I use about 1/2 to 2/3 of the tub in pic below for this batch.







I let the pickles and peppers sit in the frig. for 24 hours after a few liberal samples LOL. They are fantastic!! Only last about 3 - 4 weeks so these batches make many friends and neighbors happy.  Now time to eat lol.


----------

